# ABC NEWS Uber X drivers working for half the minimum wage, new report shows



## Ben Hall (Apr 15, 2016)

The union-backed Australia Institute's Centre for Future Work has calculated that the average income of the ridesharing service's drivers working in six Australian cities is less than $15 an hour.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-03-06/uber-x-drivers-working-for-half-the-minimum-wage/9513250

Homebrand Taxi

What happened to max?









 Print Email  Facebook  Twitter  More
*those who must not be named President, Rosalina Kariotakis*


----------



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

*Uber drivers earning less than half the minimum wage*
Posted Tue 6 Mar 2018, 7:56pm
Updated Tue 6 Mar 2018, 7:56pm

9 minute Video from 7:30 Report.... http://www.abc.net.au/7.30/uber-drivers-earning-less-than-half-the-minimum/9520092


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

Flexibility..............


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

Firstly I hate the union they do nothing but destroying jobs . I like to see how they work out the figure that from a $20 fare and we get $7 before income tax . What vehicle did they base on a Porsche. If Uber set a award transport pay rate and limits the driver then 90% of the driver Won’t have a job with Uber . For those who are serious about being a full time driver should drive a taxi . The problem is that the fare rate are too low and Uber commission are too high . Why doesn’t Uber just increase the fare by about 15-20% it still cheaper than a taxi . This ways the driver and Uber both wins . Well it just a matter of time eventually before Uber will need to increase the fare for survival .


----------



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

Icecool said:


> Firstly I hate the union they do nothing but destroying jobs . I like to see how they work out the figure that from a $20 fare and we get $7 before income tax . What vehicle did they base on a Porsche. If Uber set a award transport pay rate and limits the driver then 90% of the driver Won't have a job with Uber . For those who are serious about being a full time driver should drive a taxi . The problem is that the fare rate are too low and Uber commission are too high . Why doesn't Uber just increase the fare by about 15-20% it still cheaper than a taxi . This ways the driver and Uber both wins . Well it just a matter of time eventually before Uber will need to increase the fare for survival .


Uber knows it has no wiggle room. If they raise fares even 15%, many people will just jump straight back into cabs.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

John smith4321 said:


> Uber knows it has no wiggle room. If they raise fares even 15%, many people will just jump straight back into cabs.


Not true when surge are on people don't jump to cabs . People prefer uber raise the rate and less surge . Cabs are expensive people still use it when it convenient. Uber is more convience than a cab when outside the cbd . They have to try to find to find out . If doesn't work . They can always go back to the old rate . Like I said earlier they have to do . Is just a matter of time


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Ben Hall said:


> The union-backed Australia Institute's Centre for Future Work has calculated that the average income of the ridesharing service's drivers working in six Australian cities is less than $15 an hour.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-03-06/uber-x-drivers-working-for-half-the-minimum-wage/9513250
> 
> ...


Ready to be ripped off by Uber!


----------



## John smith4321 (Oct 21, 2015)

Icecool said:


> Not true when surge are on people don't jump to cabs . People prefer uber raise the rate and less surge . Cabs are expensive people still use it when it convenient. Uber is more convience than a cab when outside the cbd . They have to try to find to find out . If doesn't work . They can always go back to the old rate . Like I said earlier they have to do . Is just a matter of time


You may be correct about the suburbs but in the city , as soon as a small surge hits, cabs become flat out and uber x becomes quiet. I dont know where you are but in Melbourne it is always like that. What you also dont realise is that laws are changing for cabs to be able to drop prices. This will happen more in the sububrs where uber doesnt surge. The fact is , if uber doesnt exploit drivers, there is no uberx.


----------



## Teal (Feb 7, 2018)

Don't care, after 10 years of young Australian's right being shredded in the workplace and the unions sitting on their asses collecting fees, we're suddenly meant to run around in a panic about rideshares?

What's really going on here you might be inclined to ask?

Also I laughed hard about the flexibility comment - I've yet to see a single [email protected]#!$ing employer respect the flexibility of casual workers.


----------



## Icecool (Feb 8, 2016)

John smith4321 said:


> You may be correct about the suburbs but in the city , as soon as a small surge hits, cabs become flat out and uber x becomes quiet. I dont know where you are but in Melbourne it is always like that. What you also dont realise is that laws are changing for cabs to be able to drop prices. This will happen more in the sububrs where uber doesnt surge. The fact is , if uber doesnt exploit drivers, there is no uberx.


I live in Sydney not everybody is price sensitive and would jump ship As soon the price changed . There are paxs will never use a cab . In the suburb it not easy to hail a taxi . The pax need to call and book to get a taxi , don't know maybe the taxi had a app to do the booking now . But a lot pax don't trust the taxi they said they are unreliable sometimes the taxi don't turn up . The problem is no taxi driver take responsibility for their own action . Unless there was a serious problems happens like assault or accident. Bad customers service ,bad route, rude to pax , don't turn up for booking . You can get away with it and no bad Record will recorded against your name .


----------

